# Where Elite XC fighters may go (5 oz of Pain and Sherdog)



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Both 5 oz of pain and Sherdog have made articles. 5 oz of pain's Sam Caplan has a close relationship with Pro Elite and their fighters so I put more weight into his article also it is a much better read.



> What’s Next: Predicting where EliteXC’s top fighters will go
> 
> October 21, 2008 by Sam Caplan
> 
> ...


http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2008/10/21/whats-next-predicting-where-elitexcs-top-fighters-will-go/



> For the second time in just a few months, a substantial mixed martial arts promotion has closed up shop. First it was the IFL, which was hit by the guillotine in August, and now we have Pro Elite biting the dust with its top MMA promotion, EliteXC.
> 
> In the past 12 to 20 months, many casual viewers have grown fond of fighters like Kimbo Slice, Gina Carano and Robbie Lawler. Where will those fighters turn up?
> 
> ...


http://sherdog.com/news/articles/where-should-elitexcs-top-fighters-go-14875

I agree with a lot of Caplan's points. I think Alvarez wont be in the UFC although he should be. I think Shields will be and Lawler is a toss up.

Frank will just be Frank.

Fejiao, Silva and Herman will go and be young prospects in the UFC.

Daley will basically be a better version of Paul Taylor

However I see Diaz going to WVR and rematching Gomi.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

> Rafael “Feijao” Cavalcante - Feijao is managed by Ed Soares, the same manager for Anderson Silva and Lyoto Machida. Feijao not only trains under Silva, but also interim UFC heavyweight champion Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira. He’s completely destroyed his competition since moving to light heavyweight. The UFC is without question the odds-on favorite to be Feijao’s new home. It’s just a question of both sides agreeing on the money. If Feijao is unwilling to take a slight cut in pay, things could get tricky. But I see Feijao taking a step back for a three-fight deal so that he can improve his negotiation leverage following a couple of wins over name opponents.
> 
> Paul Daley - I think he’s another lock for the UFC. The UFC wants more starpower in the UK and Daley has the potential to be every bit as big as Michael Bisping, thanks to his outspoken nature and exciting fighting style. With Bisping, Dan Hardy, and Daley all onboard, the UFC would have a nice trio of UK-based fighters to spearhead their European aspirations.


The two I really want to see in the UFC but I still don't know if Daley would go.



> Jake Shields - I’d be surprised if he wasn’t signed by the UFC by week’s end. I am dead serious. This is as about as big of a no-brainer as there is on this list. Shields will likely have to take a cut in pay, but his only other options are Strikeforce and Affliction. But long-term, it makes sense Shields to try and create leverage for himself towards a second UFC contract. His second deal will be far more lucrative than his first once he gets wins over some of the best in the world at 170 pounds. Now is the time to go after Georges St. Pierre, Jon Fitch, Josh Koscheck, and Thiago Alves while he’s still in his athletic prime. *The only other option is to keep feasting on b-level competition in second-tier promotions due to the UFC’s monopoly at welterweight.* Shields is a true athlete and I think he’ll take the cut in pay just for the opportunity to compete in the Octagon.


That made me smile.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Daley and Alvarez, that is all I need, PLEAAASSEEEEE sign those two PLEASSEEEE


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

That's good news. Now we can consolidate the fighters and see some more intriguing fights.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Plazz I highly doubt we will see Alvarez in the UFC he's got a ton of contracts atm and his Elite XC one ending was just one of them.

However I hope Daley ends up on the next UFC UK card and I hope they put him against Taylor because that would be one of the most exicting striking fights at 170.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Coming out of a dead ship I think they are overestimating how many of the Elite XC roster will be willing to jump into another fragile company like Affliction, lets not forget the foreseeable future for Affliction isnt looking real good and with Elite XC gone if Affliction and Dream close the doors they will all be fighting for peanuts, alot of them may just sign with the UFC while the signings good.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fighters are going to sign where the money is Toxic. The UFC isn't going to be willing to pay these guys market value so they will most likely go to Strikeforce, Japan, and Affliction.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The thing is BBJD Affliction is in trouble they are asking fighters to take pay cuts and postponing shows signing with Affliction now could lead to you never having a fight with them and signing for half what the UFC originally offered you a couple months later, with Dream owing fighters like Diaz money and Affliction on rocky ground the thing is the UFC is stable, it dont matter how much anybody else offers you know the UFC is the only guarantee your ever gonna see any of that money. And as more and more companies close there doors the UFC can offer less and less, get in while the gettings good.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm sure some fighters will sign with the UFC for that reason. Shields is going to take less money to go to the UFC because of the WW divison. But I can see Villasenor ending up in the UFC for cheaper and other guys like that level because they aren't going to be getting big money elsewhere.

However I would be shocked if a guy like Scott Smith who could go to Strikeforce or Affliction and probably get double what UFC will offer him goes to the UFC just because of they are worried about them closing down.

These guys aren't just going to UFC because of job security.

Unless they are at that point in their careers.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Scott Smith I will bet is Strikeforce bound.

Im not saying strictly job sercurity either but the fact that as each of these companies go under the demand for fighters drops and there fore the rules of economics dictate the value of fighters drop, a 3,4,5,6 fight contract with the UFC now is a lot larger than it will be if in 3 months there is no Affliction and no Dream and the is the AFL ever gonna take off? If all these fighter became available the UFC can will be able to take there pick at 25 cents on the dollar.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree on some of the younger unproven guys but the older guys with name power are going to have a tough time signing for .25$ on the dollar. Ninja Rua, Nick Diaz, Nick Thompson, Benji Radach, Yves Edwards, Lombard, and Alessio aren't signing for cheap in the UFC just because they might be more stable.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! the only guy I really want in the ufc is alvarez and if he doesnt go i will be very dissapointed


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Everybody here seems to be forgetting on major thing here!

Just because Elite XC will no longer promote fights doesn’t mean that fighters that are under contract with them can just go fight anywhere. These contracts are still valid and are currently the only real asset that EXC has. 

When the promotion files for bankruptcy all of their creditors will be looking to recoup as much of the $55 Million that is owed to them, and with the only asset the company really has being its fighters contracts the courts will then control these contracts.

It will be up to the court where these fighters go, if at all. If they have a contract to fight more fights with EXC and are not allowed to fight in other organizations, they may have to sit on the sidelines until the courts figure it all out!


----------



## VoiceOfThunder (Apr 23, 2007)

With Golden Boy backing up Affliction, I am sure they will hunt down big name fighters as much as they can. You can bet that Kimbo and Tito are on their top list. They maybe suck, but people pay money to see them. Money = survival/prosper.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

Scott smith isa unionized construction worker with a family in the states, he won't go to japan.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

For alot of the fighters it could go either way.

I definatly see Sheilds going to the UFC.


----------

